# Pro/Con of Delta 36-979 and Ridgid R4512



## cbehnke (Mar 23, 2011)

novice woodworker looking to step up my equipment and looking for a decent TS. I need to stay under $750. I was looking at a Delta 36-979 and a Ridgid R4512. It will help me in making 5-7 ft tall grandfather clock frames. I need to make consistent, accurate, clean cuts of the frame components. I have been using a very small benchtop bandsaw (skil) and a benchtop router table (rockler) to do this but it's too tough to make consistent accurate cuts on large pieces of wood…hence the desire for a TS.

I am thinking of connecting a router table to the TS (right, left,..don't know yet) and using an Incra TS LS fence for them both.

I can get both the Delta and the Ridgid for about the same price, new to almost new.

I am a total rookie to using a TS and would love some advice from more skilled/knowledgeable people. Even if it's a suggestion to get a different brand or style...I'll listen to all advice. 

Thanks a ton.

-Craig


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

There are pros and cons with each. 

IMHO the Delta T2 fence is better than the Ridgid fence, and the cast iron wings on the Delta are more desirable than steel. The Ridgid has a riving knife vs the traditional splitter of the Delta. Both saws have built in wheels, but the inboard motor location, and design of the trunnions/guts on the Ridgid are superior IMO.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have the R4512 and have done a review of it on this site. I love the beefiness of the Ridgid. It also has an area where you can add on a router. I personally love my R4512 and wouldn't get anything different if I had to do it over. With the saw and a Freud blade, you'll be in the 600.00 mark.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

cbehnke said:


> novice woodworker looking to step up my equipment and looking for a decent TS. I need to stay under $750. I was looking at a Delta 36-979 and a Ridgid R4512. It will help me in making 5-7 ft tall grandfather clock frames. I need to make consistent, accurate, clean cuts of the frame components. I have been using a very small benchtop bandsaw (skil) and a benchtop router table (rockler) to do this but it's too tough to make consistent accurate cuts on large pieces of wood…hence the desire for a TS.
> 
> I am thinking of connecting a router table to the TS (right, left,..don't know yet) and using an Incra TS LS fence for them both.
> 
> ...


While I've not seen the current generation of the Delta -979 The first iterations were kind of bad...I was working for Delta when this model was introduced. Major problems were warped castings, especially the top and extensions. Motor performance was really iffy, in the recon shop we had a large stock of new motors...it was cheaper to replace them than to troubleshoot the returned machines. The assembly instructions were written by people who had never seen the machine(this from an engineer at Delta who wrote the manual. Understand that this applies only to the type 1 version of the saw...I was let go before the T2 came out, and I'm sure that Delta has addressed these issues. The pending(maybe complete by now) sale of Delta Machinery to a foreign company but based in the US will likely change things up a lot.
That said, I'd look for a gently used older model on your local CL.
Can't speak to the quality of the Ridgid, only Ridgid tools I own are OLD plumbing tools.
Hope I haven't confusticated you.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Lowe's dropped the price of the porter cable hybrid to $550. I have this saw with a $35. Dewalt precision trim blade. It cuts as good as a lot of more expensive saws.


----------



## jeffski1 (Feb 12, 2011)

i just purchased the rigid 4512 tonight.after research and reading many threads i thought this would be a good fit for me who is new to woodworking.i'm looking forward to building some shop cabinets and overall getting some hands on experience for future furniture projects.i hope to get the TS put together over the next week.many thx to everyone on posting their experience with the 4512 as this was beneficial in helping with my decision and i hope i can be more of a contributor in the future here.:smile:and safety will be my #1 priority with this saw.thx again.
jeff


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd guess you'd get more replies if you participate in your own thread...:thumbsup:


----------

